

Ask HN: Where does Trulia get its listings? - brandon272

Does anyone know where Trulia gets it's listings from? I've been looking and reading but haven't been able to find anything substantive.
======
conorh
This page explains most of it: <http://www.trulia.com/submit_listings/>

Listings are either: individually entered by agents, fed to Trulia in an XML
format by real estate firms (or other aggregators) or screen scraped by
Trulia. They also I think have deals with some MLSs to bulk send them listings
for member firms.

I work for <http://www.streeteasy.com> we do this for NYC.

~~~
smoody
Off topic, but Street Easy kicks serious butt. If anyone living in NYC is ever
looking for a place to buy/rent, start there. I don't work for the company,
I'm just an avid fan and frequent user. And I recommend it to everyone I know.

~~~
conorh
Thanks, we work hard at it :)

